# floor heat 80*100 shop



## poor farmer (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello gentleman hoping to pick your brains if that's alright. 
We put up a 80 by 100 ft shop 19ft sidewalls open ceiling. I forget the r value of walls and ceiling but its sprayfoamed (which we do) so its very well Insulated. We live in the midwest.
6inches of crete with 1/2 Inch pex stapled to 2inch Styrofoam. Two zones each 50*80. Each loop approximately 300 ft long. Building is a farm shop all open but most work takes place over first zone. Winter is approaching and want to get the heat done alittle cheaper. I can't remember forsure but I think I've been told one 24kw boiler would do the job. (I've been told many different sizes) a 24kw takes a lot of money and a lot of power. I'm not looking to keep the shop 72 degrees. I'd be happy with a steady 45. I have other heaters I could use if I needed to warm it up. 
I'm just looking to hook up one zone right now. Why can't I just use a water heater and a couple of pumps? Maybe a mixing valve to regulate temp? Any answer would be appreciated. I see most of you are professionals and maybe you don't like to help the do it yourselfers, I can understand that as well.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Get 3 quotes from a licensed heating company. That's all you're gonna get here. This site is for licensed plumbers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

poor farmer said:


> Hello gentleman hoping to pick your brains if that's alright.
> We put up a 80 by 100 ft shop 19ft sidewalls open ceiling. I forget the r value of walls and ceiling but its sprayfoamed (which we do) so its very well Insulated. We live in the midwest.
> 6inches of crete with 1/2 Inch pex stapled to 2inch Styrofoam. Two zones each 50*80. Each loop approximately 300 ft long. Building is a farm shop all open but most work takes place over first zone. Winter is approaching and want to get the heat done alittle cheaper. I can't remember forsure but I think I've been told one 24kw boiler would do the job. (I've been told many different sizes) a 24kw takes a lot of money and a lot of power. I'm not looking to keep the shop 72 degrees. I'd be happy with a steady 45. I have other heaters I could use if I needed to warm it up.
> I'm just looking to hook up one zone right now. Why can't I just use a water heater and a couple of pumps? Maybe a mixing valve to regulate temp? Any answer would be appreciated. I see most of you are professionals and maybe you don't like to help the do it yourselfers, I can understand that as well.


 Go over to heatinghelp.com before u get beat up here


----------



## poor farmer (Nov 7, 2013)

Understood. I'll try another place. Thanks gents. I completly understand


----------

